# Ridden Showing - do you have a set routine for individual show?



## **Vanner** (8 December 2010)

In this weather I can only dream of being back out showing with my boy.  We did in-hand this year and are hoping to go on to do ridden next season.  

Was just wondering if people have a set routine for ridden or do you wait and see what the ground is like.  A friend of mine always uses the olympia show but this makes her horse anticipate the gallop.

What do others do?


----------



## trendybraincell (8 December 2010)

Watch the pro's, you can always pick up the best tips that way 

I have the same short show but will alter it depending in the ground. Generally walk away from judge pick up trot, go large and extend trot on long side in front of the judge, change rein and extend, pick up canter...half 20m circle simple change or extended trot, pick up canter and extend behind the line up.


----------



## humblepie (8 December 2010)

I used to with my veteran and that was very similar to trendybraincell's and if he was doing riding horse classes where the judge didn't ride.   I think the best thing is to have a broad outline of what you are going to do but be flexible so that you can vary it depending on the shape of the ring or other external factors.   Also just to be aware if there are any specific requirements - for example veteran horse society classes you don't gallop and some other classes will have set requirements such as a performance class.   If you have a horse which gets into the habit of anticipating then you can just do a different show each time, which can also help if the horse gets a bit robotic about always doing the same thing.


----------



## only_me (8 December 2010)

this is the show I was told to do by a pro friend, short and simple is the key 

Halt in front of judge, walk away, trot back - trot on past judge.

Turn Left (or turn right - will see in a minute) trot to corner, then ask for canter in corner

canter a side, change rein across diagnoal, trot, canter end corner, canter to long side, gallop (or extended canter for hack) 

Make sure gallop is on the uphill, and preferably NOT behind the line up!


----------



## **Vanner** (8 December 2010)

Thanks peeps


----------



## trendybraincell (8 December 2010)

only_me said:



			Make sure gallop is on the uphill, and preferably NOT behind the line up! 

Click to expand...

I think the difference there is the level at which we show. Your pro friend will (presumably) be showing at a high affiliated level/county, they tend to have much more space in a ring. I only show at local level, very occasionally a WPCS show (nothing big) when ring size tends to be at a minimum...there is rarely space to safely gallop between the line up & judge


----------



## only_me (8 December 2010)

ah, ok, then just alter the show to suit the size of arena you are given 

yes, that is a county standard show, but no reason why it shouldnt be used at local 

the gallop is preferably not behind the line up, as the judge then has to look through the line of horses to see yours - you want them to see only your horse


----------

